# Software Build v10.2 2020.12.5 e2179e0650f0 (2020-04-07)



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

I got 2020.12.5 this morning


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

My images are too big. Need to resize. But basically, Dashcam Viewer.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

I have video as well but it's 5:30 AM and my brain isn't in yet.


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

Is there any security on deleting the dashcam/sentry mode footage?


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

looks like its taking off on teslafi. Whee!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

adam m said:


> Is there any security on deleting the dashcam/sentry mode footage?


Someone has to be able to get into your car, which requires that they have a key to unlock it.


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

This one might be easier to read


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

This one should be easiest to read. 
From the official release thread:



garsh said:


> *Release Notes for 2020.12.5.*:*
> 
> *Dashcam Viewer*​Watch saved Dashcam clips or Sentry Mode events directly from the touchscreen with the Dashcam Viewer. To launch, tap the Dashcam icon in the status bar and select "Launch Viewer" while the car is in PARK. If the car is in DRIVE, you will continue to save a clip by tapping the icon.​​To view saved clips and events stored on your USB drive, tap the Menu icon in the upper left corner of the viewer. Each video is organized by location, date and thumbnail for easy access. For additional filtering options, tap the "Dashcam" or "Sentry" tabs.​​Select a clip or event to play the corresponding video. To select video from a particular camera, tap the associated thumbnail marked Front, Rear, Left or Right. Play, pause or scroll by using the video controls at the bottom of the player. To delete a video, tap the trash icon in the bottom right corner of the video player.​​*Out of Order Supercharger Stalls*​Supercharger stations now identify the number of out of order stalls. To view the current availability, tap the Supercharger station map pin.​


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

fazluke said:


> This one might be easier to read


Thanks. My image was as blurry as my 5AM eyes.


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

garsh said:


> Someone has to be able to get into your car, which requires that they have a key to unlock it.


Like someone who broke into the car and then could delete it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

adam m said:


> Like someone who broke into the car and then could delete it.


the car needs to be find a key in order to get into the UI.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

adam m said:


> Like someone who broke into the car and then could delete it.


 Or just take the memory stick/card??


----------



## rrollens (Sep 10, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> Or just take the memory stick/card??


That's why Tesla needs to offer a cloud service like Blackvue does...


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Klaus-rf said:


> Or just take the memory stick/card??


If they can find it 
Mine is not where it should be.


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> If they can find it
> Mine is not where it should be.


gross


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

ibgeek said:


> If they can find it
> Mine is not where it should be.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> If they can find it
> Mine is not where it should be.


Wait, where is it?


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Achooo said:


> Wait, where is it?


Behind the center console trim probably


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

I know we are 3 saturated but for those with Model S Raven looks like they got a power bump and new launch mode with this release in addition to the release notes listed above. Approx 45 more HP as per DragTimes


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Behind the center console trim probably


I have a SSD mounted up in the dash. Not where you would ever think to look. And now with the upcoming in car viewer, it just got a whole lot more convenient.


----------



## Leggers (Jul 1, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> I have a SSD mounted up in the dash. Not where you would ever think to look. And now with the upcoming in car viewer, it just got a whole lot more convenient.


I have mine in the glove box, using a long flat cable.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Achooo said:


> Wait, where is it?


----------



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

I tried using the viewer yesterday. I could see a static pic or two and at one point some movement, but the implementation was nearly unusable in my car.
EDIT: Wiped the memory stick and reformatted. Much better now.


----------



## melmartin (Nov 12, 2018)

A good report for the Roadie, which was disabled by the latest 5.1 firmware. The author patched it last night, and now it's best of both worlds The Roadie works fine with the new Tesla Dashcam features, but still allows me to view clips from the house or even a restaurant (which I tried today getting some carry out). So a win/win. Roadie works, and Telsa has added the much hoped for Dashcam viewing.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I just tried the viewer. Wow it’s great! I was able to watch a bunch of clips from each angle. I watched my sentry mode recordings from the airport in January. This is a nice upgrade!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

melmartin said:


> A good report for the Roadie, which was disabled by the latest 5.1 firmware. The author patched it last night, and now it's best of both worlds The Roadie works fine with the new Tesla Dashcam features, but still allows me to view clips from the house or even a restaurant (which I tried today getting some carry out). So a win/win. Roadie works, and Telsa has added the much hoped for Dashcam viewing.


I applied the roadie update and my roadie has been unresponsive ever since...


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

JWardell said:


> I applied the roadie update and my roadie has been unresponsive ever since...


I applied the roadie update and while I can connect to the roadie and see it has 0% used space now, I don't get the dashcam icon back, so no recordings. Even tried the 'reset disk' option and still no dashcam icon... emailed Jake at roadie and awaiting his reply.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Milo said:


> I tried using the viewer yesterday. I could see a static pic or two and at one point some movement, but the implementation was nearly unusable in my car.


I used it yesterday and it was great. The user interface is well done and playback was excellent.


----------



## melmartin (Nov 12, 2018)

GeoJohn23 said:


> I applied the roadie update and while I can connect to the roadie and see it has 0% used space now, I don't get the dashcam icon back, so no recordings. Even tried the 'reset disk' option and still no dashcam icon... emailed Jake at roadie and awaiting his reply.


Try turning the Sentry mode off and on in the safety and security section of the car settings... that did it for me.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

GeoJohn23 said:


> I applied the roadie update and while I can connect to the roadie and see it has 0% used space now, I don't get the dashcam icon back, so no recordings. Even tried the 'reset disk' option and still no dashcam icon... emailed Jake at roadie and awaiting his reply.


Update;
2-button, foot on brake reboot and after a short bit, the dashcam icon came up and started recording.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 10, 2019)

The viewer is great, wonderful. The only feature I would like to see is Fast Forward, to make it easier to find a particular incident.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Daryl said:


> The viewer is great, wonderful. The only feature I would like to see is Fast Forward, to make it easier to find a particular incident.


cant you just pull on the dragger at the bottom?
I will say, the UI is a bit buggy and laggy regardless. I've got a high speed USB3.0 thumb drive, not sure if that is a problem or not.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

Just got it today along with the navigation download. Viewing videos in the viewer is smooth and sharp running off my Samsung ssd drive.


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

Very nice job Tesla, just sayin’.


----------



## Nizadar (Nov 3, 2018)

A couple days ago my Model 3 received the 2020.12.5 update. I installed it and went out later that afternoon to check out the new Sentry Mode event viewer. I had been waiting for this feature for such a long time... When I got in the car I noticed a little flickering on the display near the autopilot icon. It would be orange then disappear. I went ahead and held both scroll wheels on the steering wheel and that was it. Due to all of the sheltering in place orders I didn't have any previous sentry mode event footage to review so I went back inside my house.

Tonight I had to go into work for a couple hours and get a few things done onsite. When I got in the car I noticed that I had no internet connection or LTE. I didn't think much of it as sometimes it take a second or two for the car to wake up and reconnect to everything. I left my house and as I was pulling out of my driveway I had a message pop up on my display saying something like "usb drive is not accessible by dashcam". I've had this Samsung T5 SSD nearly as long as I've had my car and it's been flawless. I had to get to work so I just kept driving. On the way home I had something happen I've never encountered. I was about 10 miles from my home and on the highway and I noticed that the map wasn't moving any and also the speed wasn't changing. I did have NOA engaged so I disengaged and heard the chime muffled. I slowed down just a bit with regen and no change in the speed. Out of nowhere the display goes completely black and I didn't freak out - I just kept driving as I wasn't far from my exit. I then saw the "T" logo and knew the system had rebooted itself, but WTF happened I was thinking to myself?

I made it home safely and removed the SSD and reformatted it (fat32 as it was previously). I'm now posting this wondering if anyone else has had similar issues? I've never had something like this happen before...

Thoughts? Comments? and/or Suggestions?

edit: I do also have the navigation data downloaded (I saw that start when I first when out to see the viewer).


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

My Samsung SSD drive works great. I’ve had it for awhile and no issues yet. Seems to work good with the player.

Hopefully a future update lets you fast forward. You can move the slider but it only shows the frame before you started moving it.


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Nizadar said:


> A couple days ago my Model 3 received the 2020.12.5 update. I installed it and went out later that afternoon to check out the new Sentry Mode event viewer. I had been waiting for this feature for such a long time... When I got in the car I noticed a little flickering on the display near the autopilot icon. It would be orange then disappear. I went ahead and held both scroll wheels on the steering wheel and that was it. Due to all of the sheltering in place orders I didn't have any previous sentry mode event footage to review so I went back inside my house.
> 
> Tonight I had to go into work for a couple hours and get a few things done onsite. When I got in the car I noticed that I had no internet connection or LTE. I didn't think much of it as sometimes it take a second or two for the car to wake up and reconnect to everything. I left my house and as I was pulling out of my driveway I had a message pop up on my display saying something like "usb drive is not accessible by dashcam". I've had this Samsung T5 SSD nearly as long as I've had my car and it's been flawless. I had to get to work so I just kept driving. On the way home I had something happen I've never encountered. I was about 10 miles from my home and on the highway and I noticed that the map wasn't moving any and also the speed wasn't changing. I did have NOA engaged so I disengaged and heard the chime muffled. I slowed down just a bit with regen and no change in the speed. Out of nowhere the display goes completely black and I didn't freak out - I just kept driving as I wasn't far from my exit. I then saw the "T" logo and knew the system had rebooted itself, but WTF happened I was thinking to myself?
> 
> ...


I had these issues also. My car also thought it was still night when it was daytime, or my location didn't change while I was driving, or the chimes came out of different speakers at different volumes and pitches and out of sync. The unsuspecting cause was the 12 volt battery. I opened a mobile service ticket before I knew what it was and they did remote diagnostics ahead of the appointment, and replaced it in my driveway. This solved all my issues. Hopefully, that's all they need to do for you as well!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Nizadar said:


> Out of nowhere the display goes completely black and I didn't freak out - I just kept driving as I wasn't far from my exit. I then saw the "T" logo and knew the system had rebooted itself, but WTF happened I was thinking to myself?
> ...
> I'm now posting this wondering if anyone else has had similar issues?


Yes, I've had the computer crash pretty much in this same manner. I haven't had that happen in many months though. You did the right thing though - there's no need to panic as the car itself can be driven just fine while the MCU is rebooting (or crashing). Other than the display going black, the most disconcerting thing is that you no longer hear your turn signals. The turn signals still work, but the MCU makes the clicking sound that you hear when they're activated.

I look at this as the price we pay for buying a car that continues to receive updates and additional functionality. There are going to be bugs. But that also means that any bugs found will be noticed by Tesla and fixed as well.


----------



## Nizadar (Nov 3, 2018)

Should I call into service and have them take a look at the logs since I haven’t driven it since this happened? I also don’t want to waste their time.


----------



## ryantollefson (Sep 12, 2017)

I still have HW 2.5, but got Cones!


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

ryantollefson said:


> I still have HW 2.5, but got Cones!


Awww Mann now I regret the hw3 install I had done yesterday lol. Came home and downloaded 7.6gb of updates but 12.5 wasn't included in the mammoth data pull.

Hit the software tab a few times this morning to check a few times for updates but I'm apparently up to date


----------



## Hdez (Apr 18, 2019)

AP appears to be more robust. I noticed one issue though. It goes too fast for my liking when stopping for traffic at a red light. It makes me feel like I want to intervene. It has stopped every time w/o my input. At the same time, I like that it starts moving without hesitation once traffic starts moving again, something that 12.1 had some issues with.


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

Daryl said:


> The viewer is great, wonderful. The only feature I would like to see is Fast Forward, to make it easier to find a particular incident.


Drag the progress button at the bottom of the frame, and that can suffice for fast forward.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I have it now and the new dashcam viewer is welcome but it's not without it's bugs and issues. Tesla will fix those as they improve the system


----------



## Rj8731 (Dec 11, 2019)

No software update yet for me....


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

I ran into a problem with the viewer today. There were no April videos. As I deleted old videos the system locked up and had to be rebooted. While driving I then saved 2 files. One was by honking and one by touching the camera icon. When I got home, the two saved videos showed in the viewer under Dashcam but not under All. There were none of the usual recordings from just driving.


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

ryantollefson said:


> I still have HW 2.5, but got Cones!


I DO TOO! Whats up with that? (Not that I'm complaining). I am a early VIN with 'enhanced autopilot' so maybe it possible they are grandfathering in some FSD features to EAP owners (like smart summon, NOA, etc). Either way its very very welcome.


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

love the fact they added the viewer but man …. its buggy as #%^…. not sure how they test this.

many of the videos plays and then at random times, they just skip back to random place (but consistent per video)… many of the videos refuse to play all the way to the end which in many cases, its the most critical point of the video.

then there is the issues that it crashes the entire console and requires a "reboot" ...

nice but lots of work on quality and features … multi file delete, save, jump to incident … 

hopefully its only happens on my end which will suggests USB issue ,,,


----------



## JimmT (Aug 1, 2017)

Just updated to 12.5 today and the viewer seems to be working well for me so far. I checked some older clips (going back to 2019 and they all played back without any problems.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

r-e-l said:


> love the fact they added the viewer but man …. its buggy as #%^…. not sure how they test this.
> 
> many of the videos plays and then at random times, they just skip back to random place (but consistent per video)… many of the videos refuse to play all the way to the end which in many cases, its the most critical point of the video.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, nope, happening to me as well.

Did 7 reboots (once before even trying the viewer and twice with usb disconnected) but all of the things you described kept happening. Several of the crashes happened while I was trying to delete events from my Samsung SSD.

Still, aside from that and still having missing angles (at least the event still plays but might have to bring that up with service), nice implementation so far. Can't wait to test it with the event alert tap; wonder how it handles multiples.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

BLDRN3R said:


> I am a early VIN with 'enhanced autopilot'


I'm quite curious to see how this plays out. I know we all speculated at the time FSD went on sale but it would be interesting to branch this off to a thread with EAP and see what features/updates get applied to this package over time, and then where this development must eventually stop and FSD takes the wheel... So to say 😂


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Many of us have had the screen reboot while driving after it shows some weirdness. First time it is a shock. But now you know it still drives fine.

Generally all comes back fine in a few seconds. Try driving it around and bit and see if all is good before scheduling an appt.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Does anyone know if there is some USB 3.0/3.1 READ speed requirement to get good response from the DashCam Viewer? I have a USB 3.1 128GB Drive with apparently 225MB/Sec read speeds and it’s so buggy to try and view anything its essentially useless. Is it required to erase and redo the drive when the new software is used. Sure maybe as best practice, but is that something one HAS to do to get it working?


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> Does anyone know if there is some USB 3.0/3.1 READ speed requirement to get good response from the DashCam Viewer? I have a USB 3.1 128GB Drive with apparently 225MB/Sec read speeds and it's so buggy to try and view anything its essentially useless. Is it required to erase and redo the drive when the new software is used. Sure maybe as best practice, but is that something one HAS to do to get it working?


Tesla cars have USB 2.0 standard ports with transfer rate only at 480 megabits per second (mbps), or 60 megabytes per second (MB/s).


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

victor said:


> Tesla cars have USB 2.0 standard ports


Verified in the Y? They are USB C I wonder if the transfer rate is better for this reason?

I wish I could upgrade mine...


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Verified in the Y? They are USB C I wonder if the transfer rate is better for this reason?
> 
> I wish I could upgrade mine...


USB type-C is a connector shape and the underlying technology could just be USB 2 or USB 3.0.

https://helpdeskgeek.com/networking/usb-cable-types-explained-versions-ports-speed-and-power/

https://www.howtogeek.com/211843/usb-type-c-explained-what-it-is-and-why-youll-want-it/


----------



## grifjet (Mar 7, 2020)

*Stop signs in Quebec. *
They have the word ARRET instead of the word STOP. After installing 2020.12.5 yesterday I found that the Stop sign visualizations now have the word STOP (before they were solid red). At all the ARRET signs here in Montreal, the visualizations still had STOP. As I expected but it was fun to check. Also, I tried changing the display language to French, but this did not change the visualizations.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

victor said:


> USB type-C is a connector shape


Every other USB has had a standard. I was under the impression that USB C was minimum of USB 3.0 or 3.1. after some quick research a USB C port "the only assumption you can make is that its transfer speeds can vary from as low as 480Mbps to as high as 10Gbps."

I'd be disappointed if they really saved a few bucks for the slower controller.

Either way. Everything I have is USB C so while I'd hope the speed is better. I'd still prefer them to be changed all to C


----------



## darkhelmet7 (Aug 8, 2018)

Anyone else's car seeing all the fire hydrants as cones? Anything triangular and yellow/orange is a cone on my screen.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

darkhelmet7 said:


> Anyone else's car seeing all the fire hydrants as cones? Anything triangular and yellow/orange is a cone on my screen.


It's always been that way.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

darkhelmet7 said:


> Anyone else's car seeing all the fire hydrants as cones? Anything triangular and yellow/orange is a cone on my screen.


This will improve over time. I think as long as it knows it is an obstacle to miss for now we should be good. I think their database of objects and recognition of them will improve quickly.


----------



## TetonTesla (Nov 18, 2018)

ryantollefson said:


> I still have HW 2.5, but got Cones!


I also am on HW 2.5 (but have paid for FSD, just haven't gotten the HW3/FSD computer installed yet) and noted Cones on the visualizations today. I did not get stop stings. Not sure about trash cans... it isn't trash day today!


----------



## TetonTesla (Nov 18, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> Does anyone know if there is some USB 3.0/3.1 READ speed requirement to get good response from the DashCam Viewer? I have a USB 3.1 128GB Drive with apparently 225MB/Sec read speeds and it's so buggy to try and view anything its essentially useless. Is it required to erase and redo the drive when the new software is used. Sure maybe as best practice, but is that something one HAS to do to get it working?


I tried several different USB flash drives, including high end ones with fast transfer speeds. I had problems with every thumb drive I tried. Since changing to a Samsung SSD drive, Sentry mode and Dash cam have worked flawlessly.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

tivoboy said:


> Does anyone know if there is some USB 3.0/3.1 READ speed requirement to get good response from the DashCam Viewer?


The read speed isn't as important as the WRITE speed of the SD card or device. Most devices publish READ speed numbers, usually significantly higher. The 4 cameras are *writing* to the USB device constantly)

But because these are USB 2 ports there really shouldn't be a bottleneck. USB thumb drives are not designed for constant writes, SSD are better. I've been using an endurance micro SD card designed for body/dash cams for about 6 months now for both music and dashcam duties with no issues (I have some skipping of recordings when in sentry mode, but never in while driving, I just assumed this was due to some limitations to hw2.5?? Will retest now that I have HW3)


----------



## darkhelmet7 (Aug 8, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> It's always been that way.


Not for HW 2.5 M3's pre 12.5


----------



## JimmT (Aug 1, 2017)

Went for a drive for the first time after upgrading to 12.5. I saw cones when there were cones on the road (I have 2.5 HW). No problems with playback of Dashcam videos but I couldn't use any voice commands. Whenever I pressed the right scroll button the steering wheel, the car gave me a message stating "Microphone currently not available. Functionality..."

Also, after getting out of Park, my windshield wipers activated at a very fast speed by themselves when there was no rain and the windshield is clean. So, definitely some weirdness in this patch.


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> Does anyone know if there is some USB 3.0/3.1 READ speed requirement to get good response from the DashCam Viewer? I have a USB 3.1 128GB Drive with apparently 225MB/Sec read speeds and it's so buggy to try and view anything its essentially useless. Is it required to erase and redo the drive when the new software is used. Sure maybe as best practice, but is that something one HAS to do to get it working?


Samsung T5 SSD drive work very well.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> The read speed isn't as important as the WRITE speed of the SD card or device. Most devices publish READ speed numbers, usually significantly higher. The 4 cameras are *writing* to the USB device constantly)
> 
> But because these are USB 2 ports there really shouldn't be a bottleneck. USB thumb drives are not designed for constant writes, SSD are better. I've been using an endurance micro SD card designed for body/dash cams for about 6 months now for both music and dashcam duties with no issues (I have some skipping of recordings when in sentry mode, but never in while driving, I just assumed this was due to some limitations to hw2.5?? Will retest now that I have HW3)


I think, however, when trying to VIEW the saved sentry and dashcam videos it's going to be READ speed that is influencing video playback performance?


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

tivoboy said:


> I think, however, when trying to VIEW the saved sentry and dashcam videos it's going to be READ speed that is influencing video playback performance?


The read speed of even usb2.0 devices far exceed the demand of what you're asking about. Typically read is 2-3 times or more than write.

That is being a quality media/device


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

darkhelmet7 said:


> Anyone else's car seeing all the fire hydrants as cones? Anything triangular and yellow/orange is a cone on my screen.





Rick Steinwand said:


> It's always been that way.





darkhelmet7 said:


> Not for HW 2.5 M3's pre 12.5


Only because HW2.5 pre 12.5 didn't have FSD visualizations. The visualizations have always shown fire hydrants as cones_ for anybody who has turned on that feature_.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

TetonTesla said:


> I tried several different USB flash drives, including high end ones with fast transfer speeds. I had problems with every thumb drive I tried. Since changing to a Samsung SSD drive, Sentry mode and Dash cam have worked flawlessly.


I used a USB thumb drive for several months, perhaps over a year, but then it started complaining about speeds, so I swapped it out for an M.2 SATA drive in a USB enclosure. No problems after the swap.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Seems this release, even with a few bugs in the player is a unifying release. We've been stretched out between a few releases, but 12.5 is approaching 60% of the installs. Hope to have another one next week with some bug fixes for the video player.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

GeoJohn23 said:


> I applied the roadie update and while I can connect to the roadie and see it has 0% used space now, I don't get the dashcam icon back, so no recordings. Even tried the 'reset disk' option and still no dashcam icon... emailed Jake at roadie and awaiting his reply.


I applied the update on my Roadie and it worked fine.  Hope you guys will have it working soon.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

GDN said:


> Seems this release, even with a few bugs in the player is a unifying release. We've been stretched out between a few releases, but 12.5 is approaching 60% of the installs. Hope to have another one next week with some bug fixes for the video player.


Seems like folks with SSD (Samsung T5, etc...) are having a lot better luck than Plain O' USB thumb drives. Sounds like Roadie is working ok too...still waiting for 12.5 and looking forward to seeing it work on my Roadie.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Seems like folks with SSD (Samsung T5, etc...) are having a lot better luck than Plain O' USB thumb drives. Sounds like Roadie is working ok too...still waiting for 12.5 and looking forward to seeing it work on my Roadie.


I've got a drive similar to those - it is an Adata SSD - heavy duty built for heat and have never had an issue like the thumb/USB drives seem to have. In the early days I burned up a cheap thumb drive in the car. It got so hot I literally burned my fingers pulling it out of the car. It was fried.

While playback and delete work fine for me - I do have the same bug where the video will be playing and it just jumps back to near the beginning. I'm thinking they'll squish these bugs pretty quickly.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

After 2020.12.5 on HW 2.5:

power relay 'klack' restart - it worked great on 12.1 but I have not been able to get it work on 12.5.
the traffic cone - color and rough shape seems either one triggers the cone icons -- amusing, not an issue
fidgety speed, TACC - hard to qualify but I get the impression slightly more, very brief, 'instant' events
had a jittery display that cleared with the double-steering controls, restart
Bob Wilson


----------



## Kernal7 (Sep 16, 2018)

While driving today with my M3 AWD with HW2.5 and version 2020 12.5, I got a few notifications on the screen of "Toll Both Detected" with a little yellow triangle next to the message. I was nowhere near a toll booth, so the timing was odd. I have never had this message before, but I think it used to show up for others when NAV was first released. Do others still have this notification?

BTW, I did full reboot after installing 2020 12.5, so not sure if there is anything going on there.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

I have two cars. One has a Samsung SSD and one a Sandisk SSD> Both work well. Prior thumb drives had write speed problems once Tesla went to multiple video streams.

I thought ALL wasn't showing Dashcam videos but they are at the bottom of the ALL list 

The plane rdoes not show video from when you are just driving but haven't intentionally saved a file. So, after a wreck it won't be able to show th video unless you did a save. The video is there on the drive. Also, after 12.5 which I got several days ago, the drive only had video from my drive today.

I removed the drive to check what was being recorded. I always hold the camera icon to stop recording prior to removing the drive. When I put the drive back in it did not automatically start to record as it had in the past. After 12.5, I had press and hold the camera icon to initiate recording.

Yet again an update set audio for navigation directions to mute. I wish it would save the settings an not mess with this.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

JimmT said:


> Went for a drive for the first time after upgrading to 12.5. I saw cones when there were cones on the road (I have 2.5 HW). No problems with playback of Dashcam videos but I couldn't use any voice commands. Whenever I pressed the right scroll button the steering wheel, the car gave me a message stating "Microphone currently not available. Functionality..."
> 
> Also, after getting out of Park, my windshield wipers activated at a very fast speed by themselves when there was no rain and the windshield is clean. So, definitely some weirdness in this patch.


Or you fell prey to a wonky update process.

With every firmware update, there are always people reporting problems like the ones you describe. Sometimes they can be fixed with a reboot, sometimes they go away on their own after a few days, and sometimes it seems to require the next firmware update. But I think the evidence is good that this kind of thing is not due to the firmware itself, but rather to something that went wrong in the update process.

I really wish that Tesla would allow us to call an occasional mulligan and force a re-install of the _same_ firmware. I understand why they can't give us free reign to do this whenever we wanted, because some people would do it repeatedly and gobble up server capacity. But, say, limit it to 2x per year? I think that might address some of these kinds of problems.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

GDN said:


> I've got a drive similar to those - it is an Adata SSD - heavy duty built for heat and have never had an issue like the thumb/USB drives seem to have. In the early days I burned up a cheap thumb drive in the car. It got so hot I literally burned my fingers pulling it out of the car. It was fried.
> 
> While playback and delete work fine for me - I do have the same bug where the video will be playing and it just jumps back to near the beginning. I'm thinking they'll squish these bugs pretty quickly.


Wow! If it got that hot, it could possibly burn up and cause some serious damage. Scary!


----------



## Nizadar (Nov 3, 2018)

Yes! HW 2.5 and mailboxes and garbage cans are showing as cones!
As follow up to my previous post I erased and reformatted my Samsung T5 SSD and took my 3 out for a drive today. Not a single hiccup and it was flawless. Honestly with all the craziness going on it felt nice to crank up the tunes and drive rather “spirited” 

If anything else happens or comes up I’ll post. Everyone stay safe.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

darkhelmet7 said:


> Anyone else's car seeing all the fire hydrants as cones? Anything triangular and yellow/orange is a cone on my screen.


Since installing this build fire hydrants are no longer cones in my car. They had bin up until then. (HW 3.0)


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

ibgeek said:


> Since installing this build fire hydrants are no longer cones in my car. They had bin up until then. (HW 3.0)


I have hw3 and fire hydrant are cones on 12.5. however, now I have the word STOP on stop signs.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

Kernal7 said:


> While driving today with my M3 AWD with HW2.5 and version 2020 12.5, I got a few notifications on the screen of "Toll Both Detected" with a little yellow triangle next to the message. I was nowhere near a toll booth, so the timing was odd. I have never had this message before, but I think it used to show up for others when NAV was first released. Do others still have this notification?


 I got this also, randomly. Soon after that I went through a legit toll booth and nothing


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Hdez said:


> AP appears to be more robust. I noticed one issue though. It goes too fast for my liking when stopping for traffic at a red light. It makes me feel like I want to intervene. It has stopped every time w/o my input. At the same time, I like that it starts moving without hesitation once traffic starts moving again, something that 12.1 had some issues with.


Went on a drive on Highway 94 in Missouri yesterday between Weldon Springs and Dutzow (ABetterRoutePlanner link https://web.abetterrouteplanner.com/?plan_uuid=213d40a4-3b11-4fcd-884c-e55e5aabd3b7 ).

Autopilot has improved:
1) Maintaining lane position is more accurate and smoother
2) Proper anticipation of tight turns before reaching them is better (not perfect in every corner, but better)
3) Less phantom braking (not eliminated yet)
4) Better warning of upcoming stop lights

I'm trusting more on city streets than ever before. Not on EAP, so no stopping at traffic lights yet.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

TetonTesla said:


> I tried several different USB flash drives, including high end ones with fast transfer speeds. I had problems with every thumb drive I tried. Since changing to a Samsung SSD drive, Sentry mode and Dash cam have worked flawlessly.


Zero issues with this rig I use. Offering it as it may be a little cheaper and smaller. SSDs are better of course if space and cost aren't a concern.


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

Got 12.5 late yesterday. Just wondering if anyone here has been facing this type of issue
- Received 8.3 update on Monday (April 6) around 7pm, parked in garage this week. Initiated upgrade from car screen and left the car to go thru its motions
- Nothing happened all evening, no notification in phone (4 keys) 
- April 7 around 9:30pm thought of checking and screen was blank, remained blank for an 30+ mins
- car cannot be put in drive, reverse etc. although signal lights work and so does headlights and brake lights
- rebooted MCU around 10:10pm and later at 10:27 received notification about upgrade completion

Fast forward yesterday
- Upgrade initiated from car screen around 6pm, remained in car for almost an hour and screen remained blank after final reboot (steps during upgrade)
- waited for couple hours and still screen remains blank, no way to put car in drive, reverse; all lights as mentioned earlier keeps working
- after 9:30pm rebooted MCU and screen did not come back, however am able to put car in drive or reverse
- reboot MCU again and finally after very long delay (seemed more than 5-7 mins)

This is the first time I have this happen so wondering if anyone else has been facing similar challenges


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

Running AP2.5 My AP / cruise / speed display has stopped working as if the AP computer crashed. But, I'm still getting light grey road markings and cones.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

CleanEV said:


> Got 12.5 late yesterday. Just wondering if anyone here has been facing this type of issue
> - Received 8.3 update on Monday (April 6) around 7pm, parked in garage this week. Initiated upgrade from car screen and left the car to go thru its motions
> - Nothing happened all evening, no notification in phone (4 keys)
> - April 7 around 9:30pm thought of checking and screen was blank, remained blank for an 30+ mins
> ...


Almost sounds like you should enquire about the health of your 12 volt battery.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Adding the screen shot from my 2.5 HW car for visualization improvements.








Text:


> The driving visualization now displays traffic cones. In cases where a traffic cone is detected and Navigate on Autopilot is engaged, the vehicle is designed to suggest a lane change (or attempt a lane change if REQUIRE LANE CHANE CONFIRMATION is set to NO) to avoid cones. As always, you are responsible for your vehicle and are required to pay attention at all times.


It looks like this is intended to work with NoA (which is part of EAP).

This is better behavior than the car maybe dodging the cones at the last minute.

I noticed that my car failed to charge with the usual portable EVSE that I use after this update. I've had this happen once before (but I don't recall if it was after an update or not, so it could just be a glitch with the EVSE), but it charged just fine from the Mobile Connector (this is why I recommend using the UMC as a backup so you have two charging connector options in case one fails).


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I went to the 128GB Roadie a couple of months ago and have never had an issue since...



littlD said:


> Zero issues with this rig I use. Offering it as it may be a little cheaper and smaller. SSDs are better of course if space and cost aren't a concern.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I was wondering why I didn't get this release, so I checked the software settings. I have not rechecked any settings since FSD 3.0 was installed. Well, I advise that you do recheck them. Several were off, including advanced software updates. Turned it back to advanced and the update started to load immediately. 

I did check the dash cam viewer, which it is a great addition, and it was a little buggy (stuttering and jumping around). It will get better, no doubt.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

For anyone using ext4 on their TeslaCam drive, it appears this no longer works in 2020.12.5. I had to reformat to FAT32. Regression, i assume? Hopefully, they'll restore support for ext4 in a future update.

BTW, ext4 still works on my music partition.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

After removing the drive and verifying that it was still recording during regular driving I put the drive back in. As mentioned earlier, I had to press and hold to get the red recording dot to come back on. Well, when I went to drive yesterday, no camera icon. A two button reboot fixed the issue. So, be sure to check that you are recording.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

tivoboy said:


> Does anyone know if there is some USB 3.0/3.1 READ speed requirement to get good response from the DashCam Viewer? I have a USB 3.1 128GB Drive with apparently 225MB/Sec read speeds and it's so buggy to try and view anything its essentially useless. Is it required to erase and redo the drive when the new software is used. Sure maybe as best practice, but is that something one HAS to do to get it working?


It doesn't really matter what kind of 3.0 drive you use, since the ports themselves are 2.0 ports....


----------



## TLCTimFL (Aug 7, 2019)

One step at a time. We asked for the capability of viewing the saved videos from the car and now we have that. Mine works fine. So if there is an incident and my M3 was a witness, I can show the video to police on the scene.


----------



## TLCTimFL (Aug 7, 2019)

TeslaTony310 said:


> It doesn't really matter what kind of 3.0 drive you use, since the ports themselves are 2.0 ports....


I initially had issues with a USB 3.0 stick. It kept crashing due to speed issues until I put USB 2 in and haven't had an issue with speed in 6 months


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Vampire drain sees to have really been tamed with this current software version. 

Stored at 10C, "unlocked" and undisturbed for seven days, my apparent loss was one (1) percent.

No third party apps are being used.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

And this version 12.5 is now up to an install base of 81% of all cars on Teslafi. Still some 8.x releases with several hundred each, but seems this release is the one for now.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

BluestarE3 said:


> For anyone using ext4 on their TeslaCam drive, it appears this no longer works in 2020.12.5. I had to reformat to FAT32. Regression, i assume? Hopefully, they'll restore support for ext4 in a future update.


Well this sucks. TeslaCam on ext4 was working perfectly well before. Not sure why they took it out...


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Well this sucks. TeslaCam on ext4 was working perfectly well before. Not sure why they took it out...


Just my 2 cents but in the past I tried copying about 800gb ext4 to an ntfs 2tb volume and it half way through it said my target 2tb volume was full. This was the extent of my experience there. I wonder if they are just trying to reduce compatibility issues. Fat32 is more than fine for what Tesla is using it for

I formatted the target drive to 2tb exfat and it moved my 800gb source data over at the proper size.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Well this sucks. TeslaCam on ext4 was working perfectly well before. Not sure why they took it out...


I'm guessing/hoping it's just a regression error and that they didn't mean to remove ext4. Initially, they only supported FAT32 for both music and dashcam, then they added ext4 support for music only. Finally, they added ext4 support for dashcam. More recently, there were widespread reports that exFAT support was added, but I never read of anyone who actually got this to work. in none of these instances did Tesla officially announce support for filesystems other than FAT32. Since ext4 still works for music, this makes me think they're not diametrically opposed to supporting this filesystem per se.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

BluestarE3 said:


> I'm guessing/hoping it's just a regression error and that they didn't mean to remove ext4. Initially, they only supported FAT32 for both music and dashcam, then they added ext4 support for music only. Finally, they added ext4 support for dashcam. More recently, there were widespread reports that exFAT support was added, but I never read of anyone who actually got this to work. in none of these instances did Tesla officially announce support for filesystems other than FAT32. Since ext4 still works for music, this makes me think they're not diametrically opposed to supporting this filesystem per se.


I'm also waiting for exFAT to finally start working. I reformat for every update just to be disappointed again.

Not a biggie, 1st world problem


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Exfat works currently for the music partition/drive. At least in 2020.12.5. Just not the dashcam/Sentry drive.


----------



## pdp1 (Nov 8, 2018)

darkhelmet7 said:


> Anyone else's car seeing all the fire hydrants as cones? Anything triangular and yellow/orange is a cone on my screen.


I'm on HW2.5 and went for my first drive with 12.5 today. I apparently have cones everywhere in my city and I never even noticed one of them!  There was an orange sticker on the side of a utility truck that was a cone, some small trees in the median were cones, just about every fire hydrant, and even some sign posts!


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

pdp1 said:


> I'm on HW2.5 and went for my first drive with 12.5 today. I apparently have cones everywhere in my city


Can you guys turn this off on hw2.5 this would drive me insane


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm getting many fewer false positives as far as cones are concerned. It's nearly 100% accurate lately.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

gary in NY said:


> I'm getting many fewer false positives as far as cones are concerned. It's nearly 100% accurate lately.


yeah same here.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Not sure when this was implemented..with the c19 event I haven't been out much.

Over the weekend I took the car to a touchless wash. Halfway through the wash I realized my wipers were set to auto. But they never wiped. Perhaps there is some new logic built in that if you are in Park it doesn't swipe? 

I know I've been caught by this opening the door mid wipe and water got in the car. Hopefully it won't wipe with the door open either??


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Not sure when this was implemented..with the c19 event I haven't been out much.
> 
> Over the weekend I took the car to a touchless wash. Halfway through the wash I realized my wipers were set to auto. But they never wiped. Perhaps there is some new logic built in that if you are in Park it doesn't swipe?
> 
> I know I've been caught by this opening the door mid wipe and water got in the car. Hopefully it won't wipe with the door open either??


We had a ton of rain in Dallas in February and March. I believe at that time the wipers had already been updated so that they won't wipe until you put the car in drive. I noticed it more than once. Very nice update to not slap water all over you or in the car.

The car wash is a very nice find however. Perhaps someone has used that car wash and overridden the wipers to turn them off in that location. Tesla knows from the NN and the map that is a car wash and the wipers shouldn't be going.

I know automated washes work in several ways, but if you were on a track or being propelled along through the wash would you have been in park? Or perhaps you were in one where you pull in and the wash mechanism moves around the car? Either way - this is a nice find and just some of the very small things that Tesla's innovation does for us.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

GDN said:


> Or perhaps you were in one where you pull in and the wash mechanism moves around the car?


Yes this one you stay stationary and it moves around the vehicle.



GDN said:


> Perhaps someone has used that car wash and overridden the wipers to turn them off in that location


I've used it probably a dozen or so times. I can stay with certainty that I've had them wipe during the start of multiple previous washes when set to auto, and then manually turned them off.

More than likely it's my actions training the NN at this specific location. There is one S in this small town and I rarely see it he's a doctor and has a detailer come to his house as far as I know. Other then that I've only seen lest than a handful of others, but never in that town. I wasn't aware even such a small action would be learned. PRETTY NEAT!!!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

My AP has regressed. Won’t shift into left lane when AP is engaged. Lines are crystal clear and not a car in sight. After manually going into the left lane AP goes into the right lane without issue, but never into the left from right lane.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

shareef777 said:


> My AP has regressed. Won't shift into left lane when AP is engaged. Lines are crystal clear and not a car in sight. After manually going into the left lane AP goes into the right lane without issue, but never into the left from right lane.


Yeah you probably need to have a look at your cameras or something because that's not a software related issue.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

ibgeek said:


> Yeah you probably need to have a look at your cameras or something because that's not a software related issue.


Cameras look fine (based on sentry videos). Had this issue before as well. Went away after a software update, but now back after another software update.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Then you might want to reach out to service about this, as it's not happening to me (ever) or any large group of 12.5 users that I've noticed.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

I've had to do two extra full power downs over the past two weeks to clear up weird behavior. 

One day last week, the LTE system would not connect, even after numerous twin scroll resets.

Then yesterday, after arriving home and turning walk away lock "off", the car proceeded to lock itself.

After resetting the walk away lock option back to "off" TWO more times, the full lower down solved that little issue...


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I lost text-message support weeks ago when I got this. Do I need to remove and re-pair my phone?

EDIT. This looks like the solution: _"To enable this feature, tap the Bluetooth icon on the top of the display, and enable "Sync Messages"._


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

So today, I "walked my Tesla" in the parking lot to the amusement of the staff at a local restaurant as well as other tests:

SUMMON - requires 3-6' of space for the car to backup. If you park it so there is no way to backup, the car is frozen in that spot.
LEFT TURN CURVE INTERSECTING ROAD - it appears this is solved. The car did not steer towards the opposite curb.
GPS VS GOOGLE MAP - still a problem.
ARROWS PAINTED ON ADJACENT LANE - a surprise, the car renders them.
Bob Wilson


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

FYI, example of arrows rendered in the adjacent lane:








I also saw handicap drawing rendered in their parking spot. I haven't seen speed limit numbers painted on the road, yet.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I lost text-message support weeks ago when I got this. Do I need to remove and re-pair my phone?
> 
> EDIT. This looks like the solution: _"To enable this feature, tap the Bluetooth icon on the top of the display, and enable "Sync Messages"._


Yes, this fixed it. Texting works again.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Yes, this fixed it. Texting works again.


I have the same problem. Will give this a try.


----------



## mcmoyer (Oct 22, 2018)

anyone experiencing bluetooth issues with this build? I'm not driving my car much, but my wife is driving it daily. She came in today and said, "I'm driving my car again until they get that damn bluetooth fixed". Apparently it's continuously connecting/disconnecting in the middle of songs and phone calls. She said my daughters phones were doing it as well.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

mcmoyer said:


> anyone experiencing bluetooth issues with this build? I'm not driving my car much, but my wife is driving it daily. She came in today and said, "I'm driving my car again until they get that damn bluetooth fixed". Apparently it's continuously connecting/disconnecting in the middle of songs and phone calls. She said my daughters phones were doing it as well.


Well, can't say I didn't have this on 12.5, but 12.6 is producing REALLY bad BT connection results for me for pretty much the first time in two years

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...2-6-c9e3d0ebfbe3-2020-04-24.16114/post-282843


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

This morning, wanted to go for a grocery run.

Phone as key fob let me into the car, but the UI screen stayed dark.

Interior lights and headlamps worked, but pressing the brake pedal did nothing.

Did a twin scroll reset, waited about 60 seconds and then the UI screen went live. 

Tonight, went to open the car door (just using card key) prior to holding card key at specified B pillar location to see if the UI screen would light up...it didn't. 

Used the card key, opened the door and then the UI screen came on about 20 seconds later.

Applied a full power down and will see what happens next time I need the car to wake up.

Never had this issue before, including while on this software version for the past few weeks...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

This update has been hell for me regarding wifi connectivity. Most of the time my car no longer connects to my wifi, I have to reboot the MCU to get wifi to come back. Turning it off and on again is sporadic.
Seems I’m caught in a vicious loop with this and can’t get a solid enough connection to jump onto the next update.
I’ve made a service appointment to see if they can push the next update to me.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

grifjet said:


> *Stop signs in Quebec. *
> They have the word ARRET instead of the word STOP. After installing 2020.12.5 yesterday I found that the Stop sign visualizations now have the word STOP (before they were solid red). At all the ARRET signs here in Montreal, the visualizations still had STOP. As I expected but it was fun to check. Also, I tried changing the display language to French, but this did not change the visualizations.


That's because they only have one graphics asset for stop signs


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> This update has been hell for me regarding wifi connectivity. Most of the time my car no longer connects to my wifi, I have to reboot the MCU to get wifi to come back. Turning it off and on again is sporadic.
> Seems I'm caught in a vicious loop with this and can't get a solid enough connection to jump onto the next update.
> I've made a service appointment to see if they can push the next update to me.


For me it's the wifi to LTE hand off when it is the first start of the day.

One in three chance that the LTE fails upon putting the car into gear (first start of the day) and it requires the twin thumb reset because it never comes online on its own.

This has only been with this version.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

2020.12.11.1 is finally downloading to my car. I sure hope it kills my wifi 🐛


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

TrevP said:


> 2020.12.11.1 is finally downloading to my car. I sure hope it kills my wifi 🐛


And... ?

20202.12.11.1 seems to have made my Wifi connectivity issue worse.

Used to lose connections every 2-3 days. 50% of the time, openning my iphone app would cause connection to happen again. Other times I'd need a 2-finger reboot.

With 2020.12.11.1, it seems to lose connectivity much more often (many times a day on the days that I'm silly enough to keep trying), and every time now requires a reboot.


----------

